# Do any Manufacturers off financing or promotional deals?



## ptbrady (Sep 13, 2004)

I have looked at most of the major manufaturers web sites and see no finacing options, or promotional deals for plows. Is this normal or is it too early in the season for this type of stuff? Thanks in advance


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Most of the "deals" would be based on selling last year's models or buying your plow in August. Usually, you'll see price increases in Sept. I know when I bought my new one, I put a deposit down in Aug although I didn't get it installed and paid for until late Sept. Saved $100.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

if you order from cpw they have a company that will let you spread monthly payments on your equipment with them its pretty cool i did it once


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Ford just offered 0% for 72 months on all there new trucks in stock. you could have had them install a plow, sander, dump box. or whatever you wanted and included it in the finances through Ford.
and Yes CPW does offer financing. http://centralparts.com/


----------

